# new truck hitch set up



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

I just bought a new truck 2500 4x4. At what level do you set the hitch ball to the trailer. I was told 1 1/2 inches above the trailer receiver, or below I don't know for sure, help ????


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*hitch level*

From what I know set it so that the trailer travels level. You can either go by a spirit level inside, I usually place it on the counter or floor, or on one of the frame rails on the tongue. You didn't say but unless your trailer is small and light as in under 2500 lbs I would also suggest an equalizing hitch of some kind. This will move some of the weight off the rear axle to the front truck axle providing a safer balance and cut down on ''porpoising'' when the trailer rocks front to back causing changing loads between the front and back of the truck. Hope that helps, Gerry


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

And an anti-sway bar will help, too, especially when big trucks or other rigs blow by you in either direction or you travel in windy conditions.

There is NO ONE setting that anyone can say. Each setting depends on each trailer and truck combination since there are differences in tires/wheels sizes, suspension components, hitch parts and these can all be at different heights. As long as the travel trailer is NOT tongue high, that is, level or lower (but not by much) then the tongue weight will be at its best on the truck. If the tongue is high at all, this will put stress on the rear trailer tires and also create an unsafe condition at the hitch making for an unstable ride.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*Balancing RV*

But tail heavy making the hitch light is worse. There is no excuse for not knowing what your trailer weighs and how it's balanced.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

yes... I agree. Level or tongue heavy are way better than any tail heavy condition - emphasis on an unstable ride. This condition is near dangerous! I kinda tried to explain that in the last couple of sentences in my prior post.


----------

